# The young ventriloquist



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A young ventriloquist is touring the clubs and one night he's doing a show in a small club in Manchester.

With his dummy on his knee, he's going through his usual dumb blonde jokes when a blonde woman in the 4th row stands on her chair and starts shouting:

"I've heard enough of your stupid blonde jokes. What makes you think you can stereotype women that way? What does the color of a person's hair have to do with her worth as a human being? It's guys like you who keep women like me from being respected at work and in the community and from reaching our full potential as a person...because you and your kind continue to perpetuate discrimination against, not only blondes, but women in general... and all in the name of humor!"

The ventriloquist is embarrassed and begins to apologize, when the blonde yells, "You stay out of this, mister! I'm talking to that little fu*ker on your knee.

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

You tell it better than me!


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha, certainly helped me end work with a grin!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The old ones are the best :wink:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Sure are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Vintage but still raises a smile :lol: :lol:


----------

